# MPG after service?



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

I collected a new TT Coupe 45 Black edition in July 2020. during ownership with lockdowns/restrictions etc, mileage has been lower than normal and many journeys have been optimal for MPG, i.e. often doing journeys of around say 80 miles at about 50 mph so its been common to be getting 40/42 MPG.

A couple of weeks ago, the car went in for its first service which afaik its primarily an oil change. The car had done 8000 miles and the computer was showing i had averaged 39 MPG across all those miles. I have noticed since the service, doing similar journeys I am only getting 32/33 which is a noticable difference.

I am going to ring the dealer this morning to see if they maybe did a software upgrade or something but doubt they will tell me anything.

Has anyone alse noticed similar after a service?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Maybe just the colder weather or perhaps dealer reset DIS or what ever it's called in the MK3 & it will settle down again after a few more longer journeys.
Hoggy.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Your MPG is very low, even falling significantly lower than what even Audi claim. Even taking into account cold weather, E10 petrol etc, something is not right. For comparison purposes I would average over 50 mpg driving over a distance of say 30 miles plus and would not expect less than 40 mpg with more 'spirited' driving in my 2015 2.0 petrol manual with 62k miles.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

IDK, I average around 26MPG (or 9l per 100km) in city drive. And when I say "city" I mean city centre and constant gridlock. (basically Regent Street of London for you UK folks ).

This engine dips in economy drastically if you are stuck in heavy traffic. OP didnt really say where he drives (A or B roads or city drive).

The 50MPG is impossible for petrol engine. Unless you drive in Efficiency mode, 20mph with aircon/off. So that part might be what Hoggy said and OP suggested. Some software recalibration of the car parameters.

My car is 2015 2.0 TT Quattro S-tronic on 19inch rims.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, I drive mainly A roads and since owning my car from May 2021 I’ve covered approximately 4,500 miles, the onboard computer suggests an average of 37 mpg over that distance.
If I’m taking it easy I can get the display reading around 44 mpg , however on a short run or in a town that will drop easily to 26 mpg.
Most of my journeys return mid to high thirty’s without trying.

My car is 2021 2.0 TT Quattro S-Tronic on 20” rims


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks for responses, I did ring main dealer earlier but still waiting for them to call me back.

My car is a 2020 2.0 45 (245) black edition, manual with 20 inch wheels, now approaching 9000 miles. I am looking mainly at journeys where typicaly I am driving between 30-50 with little stop start hence me saying quite optimal for MPG. I would often see 40-42 and rarely less than 38 but now its 32/33 so a noticable difference.

I had spotted this change however what focussed me on it was normally when I fill the tank, the range is say 430/440 but when I filled up on saturday it was 370. I drove to Newcastle and back yesterday and had to ease off a little as i got closer to home otherwise I would have had to stop for fuel which on this kind of journey I have never had to do before .... pretty inconvenient


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Does your coolant temp reach 90 within a couple of miles & remain there without reducing?
Hoggy.


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Does your coolant temp reach 90 within a couple of miles & remain there without reducing?
> Hoggy.


yes and I think so.

TBH, I dont particularly watch the coolant temp .... I also have a MG TF and thats the car to watch for coolant temp issues /changes


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, time to monitor the coolant temp then.
Hoggy.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

denTTony said:


> thanks for responses, I did ring main dealer earlier but still waiting for them to call me back.
> 
> My car is a 2020 2.0 45 (245) black edition, manual with 20 inch wheels, now approaching 9000 miles. I am looking mainly at journeys where typicaly I am driving between 30-50 with little stop start hence me saying quite optimal for MPG. I would often see 40-42 and rarely less than 38 but now its 32/33 so a noticable difference.
> 
> I had spotted this change however what focussed me on it was normally when I fill the tank, the range is say 430/440 but when I filled up on saturday it was 370. I drove to Newcastle and back yesterday and had to ease off a little as i got closer to home otherwise I would have had to stop for fuel which on this kind of journey I have never had to do before .... pretty inconvenient


Mmmm, when I fill mine up, the mileage always resets to 485 miles of fuel to empty. If I drive conservatively, this figure actually increases to up to 520 miles, and it will stay there for quite a while. Obviously if I hammer it, this will drop accordingly. Also of note is I very rarely drive in bumper to bumper city type traffic nor ever do short journeys of say less than 20 miles. From what others are saying, I'm well impressed with my TT's fuel consumption.


----------



## dezza59 (Mar 13, 2012)

I've also noticed a reduction in mpg of about 5% since the introduction of the E10 petrol and with the highest ever price of petrol it's been a double whammy


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

Reduction of around 10% due to weather / temps ... then a further 5% or so if you are using E10 (I don't).

I average around 33-34mpg generally in Winter. 37mpg in Summer, so your figures are about right.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Check your tyre pressures, they may have changed them during the service.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Mmmm, when I fill mine up, the mileage always resets to 485 miles of fuel to empty. If I drive conservatively, this figure actually increases to up to 520 miles, and it will stay there for quite a while. Obviously if I hammer it, this will drop accordingly. Also of note is I very rarely drive in bumper to bumper city type traffic nor ever do short journeys of say less than 20 miles. From what others are saying, I'm well impressed with my TT's fuel consumption.


Thats a good return, does that mean you are averaging around 40 mpg on each journey?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

dezza59 said:


> I've also noticed a reduction in mpg of about 5% since the introduction of the E10 petrol and with the highest ever price of petrol it's been a double whammy


Hi, Engine is designed to run more efficiently & performance wise using 98+ super unleaded. which has a max of E5.
Hoggy.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Engine is designed to run more efficiently & performance wise using 98+ super unleaded. which has a max of E5.
> Hoggy.


TTS and TTRS yes. “Regular” TT is 95 octane. Not sure if 98+ does anything. Since the map in regular TT is for 95


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Kenway said:


> TTS and TTRS yes. “Regular” TT is 95 octane. Not sure if 98+ does anything. Since the map in regular TT is for 95


Hi, If that is correct that a regular Mk3TT is designed to use standard 95 octane then yes 98+ will make very little difference, just surprised it is designed to use 95.in the UK.
I realise it can run on 95 but surprised it is mapped for 95, but what do MK1 owners know?
Hoggy.


----------



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

Kenway said:


> TTS and TTRS yes. “Regular” TT is 95 octane. Not sure if 98+ does anything. Since the map in regular TT is for 95


Eh?? This is not correct at all. I have a UK 2015 TT Quatro 2.0 TFSI and although it can run on 95 RON it is definitely designed and optimised to run on 98+ RON. The manual and fuel filler cap also state to use 98+ RON and make clear that the engine will be running with reduced power if you use 95 RON. Nobody in the UK should be using 95 RON in their Mk3 TT unless no other option.

Are you in the US / Canada or something? I'm wondering if US TT's were neutered to deal with worse fuel. I just looked online and noticed that the North American Audi TT manual lists "regular" fuel as 91 RON and "Premium" fuel as 95 RON... Their manual says their cars can run on 91 RON min but should have 95 RON min for normal power. My UK TT manual / fuel cap lists 95 RON as the min fuel I can use (reduced engine power) and 98+RON as the recommended fuel for optimal engine power


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

Master Yoda said:


> My UK TT manual / fuel cap lists 95 RON as the min fuel I can use (reduced engine power) and 98+RON as the recommended fuel for optimal engine power


My UK 2017 2.0 Quattro says 'Min 95 Ron' in the filler cap so maybe it depends on the model year too? This is the page from the manual I assume that the second paragraph is the one that applies to my car. The side bar says you can use higher octane if you wish.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

For the European market I believe that all TFSI engines are mapped for 98 RON in order to get max efficiency, but 95 RON can be used as well (ECU will change ignition time to avoid knocking, lowering efficiency)


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

It appears that mapping does vary. Look inside your filler cap. 
If it says use RON 95 or min RON 91 then you should be using 95 but can use 91 when necessary.
If it says use RON 95 then you should only use 95 but 91 can be used in an emergency, with care.
With both of the above you can also use RON 98+ but you won't see any noticeable benefit in mpg or power. Just a bigger hole in your wallet.

If it says use RON 98 then you should be using 98 but can use 95 when necessary but some loss of power.

Not all TTs are mapped for RON 98. See this photo from another thread ....


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

> Are you in the US / Canada or something? I'm wondering if US TT's were neutered to deal with worse fuel.


US fuel is not necessarily worse they just measure octane differently. So 90 fuel in US is roughly what the rest of the world call 95.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

We don’t have 91 RON here for a start so that photo isn’t a UK car.

All 2.0 TT petrol can run and take advantage of 98 RON fuel. It’s not a waste of money either as the knock sensors detect it and you’ll gain improved mpg as a result. It’s not all about increase in power.


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

I have base 2.0TFSI that says min 95RON.
I did notice something strange when I fill the car with 98RON. My range goes from 580km to 640km.
I don’t know why.


----------

